# Food Safety News - 04/30/2022 Israeli Salmonella chocolate recall spreads to the U.S.



## daveomak.fs (Apr 30, 2022)

Israeli Salmonella chocolate recall spreads to the U.S.​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 30, 2022 12:03 am
Production has been stopped at a confectionery factory in Israel because of Salmonella concerns, with affected products also sent to the United States. Strauss’ Elite-branded chocolate items such as cakes, wafers, energy grain snacks, energy chocolate rice cakes, chewing gum and toffee candies of all dates are affected. They have been distributed in the kosher... Continue Reading


Should all raw food have warning labels?​By John Munsell on Apr 30, 2022 12:02 am
– OPiNION – I am writing this in response to Dan Flynn’s raw milk article which appeared in Food Safety News on April 28.  Mr. Flynn’s article reported on raw milk legislation currently being considered in Georgia, Missouri and Iowa. The article reports that Georgia’s proposed Raw Milk Dairy Act, not signed by Gov. Kemp,... Continue Reading


Customer complaint prompts USDA recall of 15 tons of ready-to-eat chicken fillets​By News Desk on Apr 29, 2022 05:54 pm
Wayne Farms LLC of Decatur, AL, is recalling 30,285 pounds of a ready-to-eat chicken breast fillet product that may be undercooked, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. “The problem was discovered when the firm received a customer complaint that the RTE chicken product appeared to be undercooked,” according... Continue Reading


Publisher’s Platform: Mr. Abbott, you are going to jail for manufacturing tainted infant formula​By Bill Marler on Apr 29, 2022 04:53 pm
– OPINiON – Congress passed the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act in 1938 in reaction to growing public safety demands.  The primary goal of the Act was to protect the health and safety of the public by preventing deleterious, adulterated or misbranded articles from entering interstate commerce.  Under section 402(a)(4) of the Act, a... Continue Reading

FDA clears release of limited infant formula on a case-by-case basis; investigation continues​By Coral Beach on Apr 29, 2022 04:26 pm
The Food and Drug Administration is allowing Abbott Nutrition to release limited amounts of certain infant formulas made at a plant under investigation in relation to an outbreak of cronobacter infections. “The FDA is concerned that the risk of not having certain specialty and metabolic products available could significantly worsen underlying medical conditions and in... Continue Reading

A recovery is reported in Colorado for nation’s first human illness from bird flu​By Dan Flynn on Apr 29, 2022 02:40 pm
A Colorado  inmate who was working to combat avian flu in commercial poultry has himself  tested positive for the bird flu virus.  The man, who was under 40 years of age, was involved in the culling (depopulating) of  poultry with presumptive H5N1 bird flu when he tested positive for the virus. During the current outbreaks... Continue Reading

Various Elite candy products recalled over Salmonella contamination​By News Desk on Apr 29, 2022 01:33 pm
Strauss Israel is voluntarily recalling Elite branded products: Elite Chocolate, Cakes, Wafers, Energy Grain Snacks, Energy Chocolate Rice Cakes, Chewing Gum and Toffee Candies because of possible Salmonella contamination. The products are being recalled as they were manufactured in a facility in which Salmonella was detected in the production line and in the liquid chocolate... Continue Reading


----------

